# Cornell Open Spring 2015?



## QuinnHyatt (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi all, quick question here:

My and a friend went to Cornell Open Spring 2014, and we've been looking forward to going every year, as Cornell has held it yearly, and claims to be continuing this trend. However, no information has been put up about it yet, and the competition should be just a month away from right about now.

So, has anybody heard news about this competition, or does anyone know anything about this?

Thank you,



Quinn Hyatt


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 23, 2015)

Harris Karsch graduated last spring, and as far as I'm aware, there aren't any plans for future Cornell competitions.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jul 24, 2015)

it would be nice to have one.....but ann arbor isnt that far for me... like six hours in a car.


----------

